# Looking for breeder in Midwest: WI ~ MN ~MI ~ IL



## KatieH (Apr 24, 2020)

We live in East Central Wisconsin and would like to find a reputable Havanese breeder. Summer would be ideal because I'm a teacher and will be home all day (thanks to Covid19, we're already home all day!), but I realize I might be too late for that. 

We hadn't put our names on a waiting list earlier because we had an elderly dog in the house, and we didn't want to disturb her peaceful life with an energetic puppy...we thought we had at least a couple more years with her. She recently died unexpectedly, so now we are seeking a puppy (or a young adult).

Would you please let me know of breeders in the midwest region who I could contact?


----------



## 31818 (Oct 29, 2014)

BUMP

Ricky's Popi


----------



## 31818 (Oct 29, 2014)

Okay, @KatieH since members from your area are not responding, let me try to help from afar. I think a lot of HF members are distracted with this C-19 virus right now. I know @ShamaMama is a good source for you in Minn, but she is a teacher and has her hands full right now trying to teach her students over the Internet. A good source to find a good breeder is the Havanese Club of America Breeder Directory: https://www.havanese.org/breeder-directory There are several breeders listed in the area you are searching, but please read the disclaimer by HCA. HCA is NOT recommending these breeders and you, the buyer, need to interview them carefully. I believe the breeders listed pay a fee to HCA to be in the directory. Many good breeders don't want to pay this fee to be listed because all their litters sell out before they are whelped. However I know a couple of the breeders on the list (unfortunately not in your area) and they are excellent. For example, TigerLily Havanese in Texas, where Ricky was whelped, and he has turned out to be an excellent example of the breed - strong, sturdy, healthy, and intelligent with no behavioral problems other than being a mischief maker (nothing serious) which makes him so much fun. Look at Ricky's avatar picture on the left, you can see that typical devilish look in his eyes! >

Be sure to read the HCA site thoroughly. They have great information there, particularly about questions to ask a prospective breeder. Once you have done your homework, get back to us and ask about specific breeders you are considering. Often HF members will have heard about them, somewhere.

Ricky's Popi


----------



## KatieH (Apr 24, 2020)

Thank you so much for the response and information. I've been feeling discouraged to get no replies. I am very sympathetic to ShamaMama's situation...I am also a teacher (high school math)!

I have looked at the HCA breeder list, and there are only two listed in MN, none in Wisconsin. I do have some breeders to ask about that I found just by Googling (and from the AKC Marketplace list), but I was hesitant to name them here. I wasn't sure if it was allowed. I haven't been able to determine if one of the breeders I found in MN was actually ShamaMama.

Whispering Water Havanese (Bloomington, MN)
Peluito Havanese (Hastings, MN)
Windhaven Havanese (Juneau, WI)
So Cute Havanese (Eagle, WI) - "Natural" - no vaccines!
VanCourt's Happy Havanese (Bath, MI)

Texas is a long way, but our son goes to school in College Station, so maybe it's not an unreasonable thought to travel there to pick up a pup!

Does anyone know anything about the breeders that I named above?


----------



## 31818 (Oct 29, 2014)

KatieH said:


> I do have some breeders to ask about that I found just by Googling (and from the AKC Marketplace list), but I was hesitant to name them here. I wasn't sure if it was allowed. I haven't been able to determine if one of the breeders I found in MN was actually ShamaMama.


It is okay to ask about and mention breeders here. @ShamaMama is not a breeder but has a single, beautiful, female Havanese.


> Texas is a long way, but our son goes to school in College Station, so maybe it's not an unreasonable thought to travel there to pick up a pup!
> 
> Does anyone know anything about the breeders that I named above?


Many people have flown to pick up their Havanese. We drove 2000 miles roundtrip (four days travel) to pick up Ricky. I didn't want to complicate things by flying for the first time ever with a new dog. BTW, TigerLily Havanese is located in Houston area, so even further for you.

I know nothing about the breeders you listed, but Peluito Havanese rings a bell. Maybe that's where Shama was bred, I don't remember.

Ricky's Popi


----------



## 31818 (Oct 29, 2014)

I forgot to say, thank you for your service as a teacher. ShamaPaPa is also a math teacher up in your area. We love all you guys! <3

Ricky's Popi


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

It would also be fine for you to PM Shamamama, or, Popi, do you remember Sophie’s forum name? I know she’s up in that area too, and much more plugged into the breed/show community, so may have a better idea of who may be planning litters this year.


----------



## 31818 (Oct 29, 2014)

krandall said:


> Popi, do you remember Sophie's forum name? I know she's up in that area too, and much more plugged into the breed/show community, so may have a better idea of who may be planning litters this year.


 I think you are referring to @KarMar, she has three Havanese in her stable. She lives in Minneapolis area and is friends with MaMa of Shama. She posted on the list not more than two weeks ago so she is around. @KatieH send KarMar a PM, I feel certain she can help you.

[EDIT] I just discovered it is KarMar that has the Peluito pup! You need to talk to KarMar!

Ricky's Popi


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Ricky Ricardo said:


> I think you are referring to @KarMar, she has three Havanese in her stable. She lives in Minneapolis area and is friends with MaMa of Shama. She posted on the list not more than two weeks ago so she is around. @KatieH send KarMar a PM, I feel certain she can help you.
> 
> [EDIT] I just discovered it is KarMar that has the Peluito pup! You need to talk to KarMar!
> 
> Ricky's Popi


Yes! That's her screen name!


----------



## Tom King (Aug 2, 2006)

If things up there are like they are here, it's going to be a long time before there is an available puppy, and that's with being on a waiting list. I think the chances of getting a puppy from a really good breeder, without being on a waiting list, approach zero. The chance was close to zero before, but it's close to absolute now.

I guess it's because so many people are staying home, and feel like now would be a good time to raise a puppy, but anyway, we, and all our close breeder friends, are getting more inquiries for puppies than we can even respond to promptly. And that's every day.


----------



## KarMar (Jan 14, 2016)

Big BIG thank you to Karen and Popi for referring OP to me! We have made a puppy connection, but I'll let her share more on that. I am very excited for her


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

YAY!!! <3


----------



## KatieH (Apr 24, 2020)

Yes, EXTRA BIG thank you to you who are passionate about maintaining the integrity and beauty of all breeds especially these delightful Havanese! I appreciate all that @Ricky Ricardo, @ShamaMama, @krandall, and @KarMar did to patiently answer questions that they've no doubt answered for many newbies before me and will continue to do for many after. Hopefully I'll be able to slide my peg from Newbie to Novice very soon and start helping out with the answering.

Puppy Reveal will have to wait for a few days, however....but soon I will be a Hava-Momma instead of a Hava-wanna!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

KatieH said:


> Yes, EXTRA BIG thank you to you who are passionate about maintaining the integrity and beauty of all breeds especially these delightful Havanese! I appreciate all that @Ricky Ricardo, @ShamaMama, @krandall, and @KarMar did to patiently answer questions that they've no doubt answered for many newbies before me and will continue to do for many after. Hopefully I'll be able to slide my peg from Newbie to Novice very soon and start helping out with the answering.
> 
> Puppy Reveal will have to wait for a few days, however....but soon I will be a Hava-Momma instead of a Hava-wanna!


So excited!!! ...And I have to keep my lips zipped!!!


----------



## ShamaMama (Jul 27, 2015)

I am just now reading this thread, but KatieH did PM me and follow up with some EMAILS (private joke). I am eager to hear what the final decision was. Shama was bred by Whispering Water Havanese. Her parents are Kat (retired) and Nelson if you want to take a peek at them!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

ShamaMama said:


> I am just now reading this thread, but KatieH did PM me and follow up with some EMAILS (private joke). I am eager to hear what the final decision was. Shama was bred by Whispering Water Havanese. Her parents are Kat (retired) and Nelson if you want to take a peek at them!


So much fun finally "meeting" her lovely family!!! <3


----------

